# Lost my mojo....BIG STYLE



## speccy1 (4 Jul 2014)

Please help as I need a good talking to!

I did a well known local sportive (as mentioned in one of my previous posts), got totally dehydrated, and burnt out which resulted in a kidney infection, and have now totally lost any interest in cycling.. For the last 10 years I have lived, breathed, and loved it, but now, after all the training I put in, and the actual event, I don`t want to know, my bikes just look like torture machines and I really am not interested. I`ve seen this happen to a few people, and they have hung up their cycling shoes totally........please tell me this isn`t going to happen to me.......

Down in the dumps......


----------



## RussellZero (4 Jul 2014)

This isn't going to happen to you.

Better? :-)


----------



## RussellZero (4 Jul 2014)

On a slightly more helpful note, have you actually been out since the event for a short ride maybe on your own or with someone who wont out pressure on you to go fast or far?


----------



## speccy1 (4 Jul 2014)

RussellZero said:


> On a slightly more helpful note, have you actually been out since the event for a short ride maybe on your own or with someone who wont out pressure on you to go fast or far?


I`ve done a couple of commutes to work (about 23 miles round trip) and a little voice just keeps saying "don`t do it", this is not me


----------



## vickster (4 Jul 2014)

Have a holiday  Or get a mountain bike/recumbent/tandem/trike/fixie for a change


----------



## speccy1 (4 Jul 2014)

speccy1 said:


> I`ve done a couple of commutes to work (about 23 miles round trip) and a little voice just keeps saying "don`t do it", this is not me


Normally do this 5 days a week without batting an eyelid....


----------



## speccy1 (4 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> Have a holiday  Or get a mountain bike/recumbent/tandem/trike/fixie for a change


Seriously thinking about a break, might do the trick


----------



## vickster (4 Jul 2014)

Wasn't the sportive only last weekend/weekend before? You can barely be over the infection, probably why you feel crap


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jul 2014)

Whatever happens dont slam your pods in the drawer over it.

Take it as it comes.

Go for a walk.


----------



## RussellZero (4 Jul 2014)

speccy1 said:


> Normally do this 5 days a week without batting an eyelid....



Take a break from it for a week or so, then go out for a short ride when you have no time pressure on the weekend, maybe 30 mins or something, wait for a nice weather day, I'm sure you'll love it again in no time. I couldn't imagine how it feels to be like that. I was ill on a sportive last year - I completed it but struggled for the last 75 miles - and didnt feel up to anything for a few days after, but even when I was feeling ill and recovering I was looking forward to getting back on and riding again.


----------



## speccy1 (4 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> Wasn't the sportive only last weekend/weekend before? You can barely be over the infection, probably why you feel crap


Yes was two weeks ago, had a 10 day course of antibiotics, and normally I would be itching to go, but today I had to ride 5 miles to collect my car after MOT, and it was a total chore, hated every minute of it, and evry ride over the last fortnight has been the same


----------



## RussellZero (4 Jul 2014)

speccy1 said:


> Yes was two weeks ago, had a 10 day course of antibiotics, and normally I would be itching to go, but today I had to ride 5 miles to collect my car after MOT, and it was a total chore, hated every minute of it, and evry ride over the last fortnight has been the same



Oh there's your answer then! Too soon!


----------



## speccy1 (4 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the posts guys, this is soul destrying, these posts do help


----------



## vickster (4 Jul 2014)

Go for a pootle with some friends when better. Leave garmin, strava etc etc behind, cake to be the only aim of the ride 

Be glad you're not injured  I made it out today for 11 miles for the first time in a couple of weeks as have been be-lurgied, everything hurt by the end


----------



## speccy1 (4 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> Go for a pootle with some friends when better. Leave garmin, strava etc etc behind, cake to be the only aim of the ride


I like that idea, got a good mate that I can go for a bimble with, and enjoy a cuppa/cream tea. Time to give him a shout I think.....


----------



## RussellZero (4 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> Go for a pootle with some friends when better. Leave garmin, strava etc etc behind, cake to be the only aim of the ride



Steady on... Maybe don't look at your garmin, but you can't go out for any kind of ride without logging it can you? I'm sure there's a law against that kind of thing.


----------



## vickster (4 Jul 2014)

Get a friend to do the honours, follow their pace


----------



## speccy1 (4 Jul 2014)

I can quite happily leave the Garmin at home!


----------



## RussellZero (4 Jul 2014)

Definitely still sick


----------



## speccy1 (4 Jul 2014)

RussellZero said:


> Definitely still sick


I hope so......In a twisted sort of way LOL!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jul 2014)

It sounds to me like you'g got into that over-training loop that sometimes captures people who are highly fit but paranoid about losing it. Seriously, you are still ill - antibiotics will totally wipe you out along with whatever they were intended to target. Take two weeks off. Relax. Don't worry about why you don't want to push it - it's completely normal. After that, build up slowly again and don't expect to do what you were doing before for at least a month. And pay far more attention to your eating and drinking. Getting dehydrated in an event is not the sign of a hard man, it's a sign that you aren't looking after yourself well enough. Be a bit kinder to yourself.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2014)

That voice inside your head is trying to blame your present condition on what it feels caused it. You did what you felt was your best, although you no longer feel like you tried hard enough. "It shouldn't have happenned to me" is playing on your mind
From what you've posted that one voice is winning.
As others have said take it easy for a while.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Jul 2014)

Just don't make the break _too_ long, because it can get hard to get motivated to restart cycling. I've made that mistake myself a few times.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> Have a holiday  Or get a mountain bike/recumbent/tandem/trike/fixie for a change


^This. Do something different on a bike. Learn to do manuals, or track stands, ride to the other side of town to buy a paper, get yourself and your bike on a train and ride somewhere you've never been.

Your mojo isn't lost; it's mislaid.


----------



## Ganymede (5 Jul 2014)

Do you know any kids who can't ride or who'd like their first proper bike ride (I mean a few miles)? Be a good uncle!

There's loads of good advice upthread about you not being well enough yet. Seems to me you're so used to being fit, but in a rather strenuous way, that you've lost track of what "well-being" feels like which is why you're a bit at sea now. Go for a swim in the sea, or a river or lake.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Jul 2014)

victor said:


> Just don't make the break _too_ long, because it can get hard to get motivated to restart cycling*. I've made that mistake myself a few times*.


* pertinent bit*. You've found your way back eventually to be able to make the mistake again.

@speccy1 don't force it, your body is asking for help/time to heal, its either going to be physical or mental pain it can speak to you in, its picked mental this time, our bodies know what they need to do to get back to a point where they will be ready to go again.


----------



## Ganymede (5 Jul 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> * pertinent bit*. You've found your way back eventually to be able to make the mistake again.
> 
> @speccy1 don't force it, your body is asking for help/time to heal, its either going to be physical or mental pain it can speak to you in, its picked mental this time, our bodies know what they need to do to get back to a point where they will be ready to go again.


Yes, and because it's an internal problem, not an obvious injury, it's less easy to see or identify - you don't have an obvious broken collar-bone glaring at you. When it's your system that needs a rest, it can feel harder to justify to yourself, and feel like a mental/emotional problem instead of a physical one.


----------



## alans (5 Jul 2014)

BTDTGTTS
I'd suggest that you make a conscious decision to take a break from cycling with no self imposed pressure or decision regarding when you will return to it.

In the meantime spend 90% of your £ on fast cars & fast women & squander the rest.The squandering of £ will allow you to feel guilty about something other than not cycling.This is the physcological equivalent of a hair shirt & flagellation.
You should also sell ALL your bikes & cycling kit.This is guaranteed to generate the desire to ride because human nature dictates that you will always want that which is unavailable to you.
Find an alternative past-time.Morris dancing or train spotting perhaps?Both of which will require that you retain your beard & continue to use strange footwear.

To be serious..
Ride when/if you wish to.
Chill out,don't fret.Be  if you don't.

When/if you ride choose new routes & a different m.o. to defeat any creeping boredom

hth


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jul 2014)

Sorry to hear this. Sympathies and all that. Can I have first dibs on your bikes?


----------



## DooDah (5 Jul 2014)

victor said:


> Just don't make the break _too_ long, because it can get hard to get motivated to restart cycling. I've made that mistake myself a few times.


Agreed, @victor is dead on the money. I have been there, and I am in such a place at the moment. The break was forced due to moving country, house to renovate friends and family to visit at weekends etc., I have found that getting any motivation to go out on the bike is hugely difficult (I even washed my van today instead, and this is normally just an annual occurrence), but once I force myself to do it, I have a great time.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2014)

You are probably wiped out from the infection.

Have a rest, watch Le Tour, and have a pootle about on you MTB if you have one. If not borrow one and have a ride down the canal, or local bridleway

Can't believe I am still going with my Low Testosterone, but starting to realise why I've been knackered, but still keep grinding. I commute each day, but haven't had any fun rides recently, and the commute is just routine, so I am still riding.


----------



## speccy1 (6 Jul 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sorry to hear this. Sympathies and all that. Can I have first dibs on your bikes?


Yours, all five of them


----------



## speccy1 (6 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> You are probably wiped out from the infection.
> 
> Have a rest, watch Le Tour, and have a pootle about on you MTB if you have one. If not borrow one and have a ride down the canal, or local bridleway
> 
> Can't believe I am still going with my Low Testosterone, but starting to realise why I've been knackered, but still keep grinding. I commute each day, but haven't had any fun rides recently, and the commute is just routine, so I am still riding.


Sorry to hear you are struggling, well done for keeping going.

I do have a mountain bike and live about 100 yards from one of those disused railways that they turn into cycling routes (the 27 route I think). Did it yesterday, was very nice but chose the time of day when the dog walkers were out in force!


----------



## avsd (6 Jul 2014)

I am similar situation. But slow healing tendon injury which is going on for about six months now. Impacting my sleep and walking which is literally a pain in the ass.

Physio gave me the best advice by accident. I was asking when I could start stepping up mileage, The response was "be kind to yourself". Still doing short 10 mile runs 2-3 times per week. Plan is to step the up gradually over Aug/Sep/Oct. Trip to Spain booked with some mates in Oct for some miles in the sun is my recover my target but it will be more a social trip than a cycling trip.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (6 Jul 2014)

How about not going out on a bike ride, but instead, finding somewhere you want to explore, or something you want to do and using the bike to get there?
You could end up keeping a degree of saddle time without realsing it.


----------



## Hip Priest (6 Jul 2014)

A mate of mine overdid it on a sportive and took a month to recover. And he didn't have the added bonus of a kidney infection and anti-biotics.

What you need to do is REST. Your rides have been miserable because you're forcing yourself when you're not ready. 

So, rest until you feel fit & ready to ride, then rest for another week, then ride.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jul 2014)

speccy1 said:


> Yours, all five of them


Cheers!
I won't clear the garage space just yet though .....


----------



## confusedcyclist (12 Jul 2014)

Typical full recovery time from kidney infection is 5-6 weeks. Stick to weekend pootles until the wind in your face is pleasurable again!

Way too soon to be returning to that commute...


----------



## mustang1 (12 Jul 2014)

speccy1 said:


> Seriously thinking about a break, might do the trick



I take cycling breaks. Its not a big deal. Don't force yourself to get on the bike. Put a date in your diary that you will ride your bike for 2 to 10 miles (or something super easy) two weeks from now and stick to that date.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2014)

Cycle to the pub (uphill if possible), drink beers, cycle home. You'll enjoy the ride back.


----------



## Big Nick (12 Jul 2014)

Cut your ride distance, throw a cake stop in and ride with a mate you'll soon be back in the swing


----------



## luckyfox (15 Jul 2014)

Hey Speccy, 

I've just read through your post, hows it going now? Have you been back to the docs to check everythings back to normal?

I can understand how you feel, I went through this a couple of year ago and it's hard but you will get through it.


----------



## speccy1 (16 Jul 2014)

luckyfox said:


> Hey Speccy,
> 
> I've just read through your post, hows it going now? Have you been back to the docs to check everythings back to normal?
> 
> I can understand how you feel, I went through this a couple of year ago and it's hard but you will get through it.


 
Thanks for your post luckyfox

All is good I`m glad to say, back to full time commuting again and back out on a 60 miler this weekend, rain permitting! So, pretty much back to normal and feel fine in myself. Not been back to the docs because the issues I had are gone now.

Lesson learnt anyway, I won`t try to perform miracles in the hot sun again!

Thanks everybody else for your contributions to this thread, much appreciated


----------



## alans (16 Jul 2014)

rock on speccy1


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Jul 2014)

speccy1 said:


> Thanks for your post luckyfox
> 
> All is good I`m glad to say, back to full time commuting again and back out on a 60 miler this weekend, rain permitting! So, pretty much back to normal and feel fine in myself. Not been back to the docs because the issues I had are gone now.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear Speccy 
I'm going through a bit of a dip in enthusiasm at the minute but I know in a couple of weeks it'll be back. 
Get out and enjoy this sun!


----------



## vickster (21 Jul 2014)

Good to hear 

I am suffering from no impetus to cycle. I was told to cut back but have taken to extremes having barely ridden for a month except a mile to the gym or shops (ok had a weeks holiday)

I've not even ridden the genesis on its new wheels 

I was going to ride yesterday but a big clap of thunder and rain killed that! Will try to go out after work if I get home at a sensible time to ride and gym 

Bah to injuries!!


----------



## speccy1 (22 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> Good to hear
> 
> I am suffering from no impetus to cycle. I was told to cut back but have taken to extremes having barely ridden for a month except a mile to the gym or shops (ok had a weeks holiday)
> 
> ...


Oh no how did you injure yourself?

I hope you get better soon, when the pain starts to fade I`m sure you`ll get the bug back


----------



## speccy1 (22 Jul 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Nice to hear Speccy
> I'm going through a bit of a dip in enthusiasm at the minute but I know in a couple of weeks it'll be back.
> Get out and enjoy this sun!


Thanks!

I am enjoying the sun at the moment, and have found some beautiful new routes to take on my commute so all is lovely at the moment.

I think we all get dips in enthusiasm from time to time, it`s all part of it. Hope it`s short lived and you are enjoying the fun again soon!


----------



## vickster (22 Jul 2014)

speccy1 said:


> Oh no how did you injure yourself?
> 
> I hope you get better soon, when the pain starts to fade I`m sure you`ll get the bug back


Got knocked off my bike 

I managed 13.5 miles last night, 6 this morning and will do another 10 or so tonight I reckon...I'll pay for it tomorrow though!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Jul 2014)

speccy1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am enjoying the sun at the moment, and have found some beautiful new routes to take on my commute so all is lovely at the moment.
> 
> I think we all get dips in enthusiasm from time to time, it`s all part of it. Hope it`s short lived and you are enjoying the fun again soon!



Yeah it'll be short lived. I'm taking a week off this week so I know I'll be gagging to get those wheels spinning come Monday AM!


----------

